

How To Create A Productive Routine - volandovengo
http://thehackacademy.com/blog/10-Ways-To-Create-A-Productive-Routine/

======
volandovengo
Can anyone actually maintain all of these? They seem easy to write down but
hard to actually maintain over the long term...

~~~
michalu
I did some progress after trying and failing for 2 years. I read a lot of
stuff on this issue, not blog posts but research materials. What I found is
that these "tips" can hardly work as blueprint, because we are all different
and have different triggers and motivation types. However, some "tips" are
more universal. For example 5, 7, 10 work for me, 1 and 4 don't, 6 is not a
"tip" and 9 can be a very bad advice for some people.

